# SOLD: Remington 700 Mountain Rifle 25-06



## YoteSlayer04 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am selling a very nice gently used remington 700 mountain rifle chambered in 25-06. This rifle has the montecarlo cheek piece, detatchable box magazine, black ebony forend, 22" barrel, and leupold bases and rings which have been lapped. I am asking $575.00 for the rifle alone or $750.00 as a package with a Leupold Vari-X II 3-9x40 gloss duplex scope. I am selling this rifle because I had planned on converting it to a 25-06 ackley but changed my mind. I can email pictures if you would like but I assure you will not be disappoined. Please feel free to contact me at 701-541-0786 with any questions.


----------



## rum river (Mar 25, 2011)

Just sent you a PM.

Thanks, Dan


----------

